# Windsor Royal Triathlon review?



## Kezard (Aug 1, 2009)

Hello All,

First, I'm new to the forum and hope I'm posting this in the correct spot. I noticed that other Windsor posts get lumped into the Motobecane-Mercier forum, so I decided to do the same...

I'm looking at buying a Windsor Royal Triathlon road bike from BikesDirect.com. Does anyone out there in cyber-biking land own one? I'm mainly interested in the quality of the frame, because the components are all as good or better than bikes I've been cross-shopping. The welds in the pictures look excellent, but I'd be interested in seeing some close ups of bikes people have actually purchased. 

Thanks,

Greg


----------



## Kezard (Aug 1, 2009)

*made the plunge*

Well, after reading through all the responses to my post,  I decided to go ahead and buy the Royal Windsor Triathlon. I will post an update when the bike shows up. Needless to say, I'm pretty excited about the prospect of having a new bike to ride.

Also, I have to give the two LBS's that I've visited the last few weeks credit for being very helpful during the process (Big Wheel Bikes and Performance Bikes in MD). I told them upfront that I was cross-shopping with BD.com, and they still went out of there way to help me make an educated decision, and didn't disparage online retailers. I'm going to build the bike myself, but will take it to the shop for a dérailleur tune, because I'm not confident in my ability to get them just right. Big Wheel Bikes will do it for $20 and the mechanic said he'd let me watch over his shoulder so I can learn how. 

For those of you who have ordered of BD, how long did it take for your bike to be delivered?

Thx,

Greg


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

I hadn't had any experience with this bike, but it's an interesting combination of components. Ultegra 6600 and Tiagra (9 speed) are usually not a combination you see.

Since you had such a good experience with your LBSs, return the favor by buying accessories from them. That saddle will likely need to be replaced for better comfort. A saddle bag and tools, pump... You've seen the value of having that sort of resource around, so support them whenever you can.

Have fun and put some miles on that sucker.


----------



## Kezard (Aug 1, 2009)

I was surprised to see that it had the Ultegra rear as well. However, after looking at a few bikes at the LBS, I noticed (and it was confirmed by the mechanic) that the front dérailleur is for the Ultegra and Tiagra are almost exactly the same. The only difference being the outer cage is made from a different type, or finish, of aluminum. I would have liked to have the Ultegra shifters, but the Tiagras will be a lot better than my 15 year old Deoras (spelling?).

I've been spending money at the LBS.... more than I should! They got my business for some new bike clothes and a helmet and I'll be back for the pump, a water bottle cage, and a fix-a-flat kit. 

I was up at 6:30 this morning riding the old steed dreaming about those new wheels... According to UPS, it should be here on Friday.

Greg


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

We'll expect a full report.


----------



## Kezard (Aug 1, 2009)

*Windsor Royal Triathlon Arrives!*

The WRT arrived today in perfect condition. I was pleasantly surprised to see how sturdy the box was. With the damage issues people have reported, I was expecting a flimsy box, but it was very will packaged, including a special bracket in between the front forks, and plastic re-enforcements in the box where the rear axle and breaks are located. 

I spent a couple of hours this evening putting the bike together and so far I'm very happy with it. I have yet to take it for a spin, because I've been taking care of my kids at the same time (parents out there will understand...) 

I'll take if for a ride tomorrow and provide an update. I've attempted to attach photos to this post, so I hope it works.

Greg


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

I had the daughter at home with me today too, so all I got was a quick spin from playground to playground, tugging her trailer. Behind my wife's comfort-oriented cruiser. Not exactly the same as my BMC.


----------



## Kezard (Aug 1, 2009)

*Post first ride review*

I took out the RWT for a hour and fifteen minute ride yesterday and everything worked perfectly. I didn't even need to adjust the dérailleurs. They were set up correctly out of the box. I did a once over on all the bolts after the ride, making sure everything was still nice and tight, but that's it. It is a much smoother ride than I was expecting, coming from a converted mountain bike with thick tires. And I took about 15 minutes off my normal time. However, they thing I think I like the most is the numerous positions you can comfortably have you body in on a roadbike. 

As you can see in the attached pictures, I took Alaska Mike's advice and replaced the stock seat with the one I recently purchased for my old bike. My rear was noticeably more sore after a ride on that stock seat.... 

Also, I attached a mini pump on the seat tube mounts. I had to fabricate a mount for it in order to have it in line with the frame. All the pumps I found only had mounting brackets that had the pump off to the side of a water bottle. I cut the bracket in half, folded it back on itself, used a special glue that pretty much welds the plastic together in the new position, and then drilled holes for the mounting screws. Now the pump won't stick out off to one side.


----------



## OnceTT (Aug 11, 2009)

I kinda really like this bike. If you don't mind posting more information about it as time goes on, it would be much appreciated. I'm considering buying this as my first bike.


----------



## Kezard (Aug 1, 2009)

I'll update this post as time goes buy. I've been out on the Windsor 4 times now and am very happy with it. The ease of use of the Shimano Tiagra/Ultegra shift set is a real eye opener coming from a very old Shimano setup. It is so much easer to stay in the correct gear. 

I plan on riding it for a few more weeks and then taking it to my LBS for a tune, which the mechanic said he'd let me observe. 

The other thing I need to get used to are the aero bars. I find they make the bicycle much more twitchy. That said, it is nice to have another position to be in on a longer ride. So far the RWT is a big :thumbsup: 

Greg


----------



## messyparrot (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow the whole thing came set up (meaning derailuers/cables)?

And the shifting is spot on? Sweet, that is really quite impressive.


----------



## MattGent (May 22, 2009)

Is the geometry for this bike available? BD only lists the standover height. I'd like to have at least the seat tube, top tube, and angles to decide which size. I am in the 54/56 size range.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

MattGent said:


> Is the geometry for this bike available? BD only lists the standover height. I'd like to have at least the seat tube, top tube, and angles to decide which size. I am in the 54/56 size range.


I show HT 72.5 and ST 76 on both

TT 525 on 54; 545 on 56

I hope that helps


----------



## bradesp (Aug 16, 2009)

Kezard said:


> IThe other thing I need to get used to are the aero bars. I find they make the bicycle much more twitchy


Greg, curious about your twitchy remark.. When you say more twitchy are you referring to being int he aero position while riding or are you suggesting that the aero mounts somehow make normal position riding less stable.

Also, what is the finished weight?

Thanks!

bradesp


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

Aero bars are by nature more twitchy than standard road bars. The addition doesn't make the road bars any less stable. They certainly are faster in TT-like situations, but not a great idea when other riders or obstacles are around.


----------



## MattGent (May 22, 2009)

Between the Mercier Aero TT and the Royal Windsor Triathlon, are there any differences I'm missing?

Aero is currently listed at ~$700, RWT at ~$900.

Same or similar: frame, fork, pedals, FD, brifters

Different: RWT has Ultegra RD vs 105, Vuelta Pro wheels vs Shimano R500, R350 vs 423 brakes, and RWT includes an aero bar.

Being a newbie to this sport, I really don't know which of these is the better value. What is the difference between the two wheel sets and brake sets? Are the other components on the RWT a higher quality? I've read on here before that the Mercier bikes would be from Taiwan while the Windsor from China, for whatever difference that makes.

My usage would be solo training, group rides, and a few sprint tri's / year. On the Mercier I'd have to add an aero bar so looking at effectively $100 difference between them. I think they would both work for me at 54, they appear to fall out pretty similar on reach/stack (and right between the Specialized 54 and 56). I've been looking for a compact 18/20spd 105 level road/tri bike, these seem to be the closest to that in my price range. Alternatve to these might be the carbon Bottecchia with Ultegra components, seems like a lot more bike for only a little more money.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

Generally there are a few tradeoffs with the Mercier. The stem angle is greater and likely weighs more (my old Serpens stem was surprisingly heavy). The stem angle and other slight differences in the frames make me inclined to believe staying in an aero position would be easier on the WRT. However, that's just a guess without riding both- YMMV. I like the 26 cassette on the WRT for rolling hills over the 25 on the Mercier, and it would get you closer to the compact gearing you really want. The RWT wheels are slightly more aero, for whatever that's worth. I certainly like the crankset and bottom bracket on the WRT better than the house branded or lower-level Truvative/RPM items on the Mercier. There's a bunch of little stuff that adds to the price (and overall quality) of the Windsor. The devil is in the details sometimes.

Your choice. I think the $200 is worth it for the upgrades and aero bars, but that's just me.


----------



## lentztf (Dec 4, 2009)

*You Opinion*

I see a lot of the people on this forum pushing people to their local bike shops. I really like the idea of supporting local business but the ones in my are I think have been smoking crack.

I am out of Saint Louis and the shops I have visited either try to sell you a low end bike for twice the price of a chain store or start road bikes at $700+ and quit honestly riding just for fitness I can not justify spending that much on a hobby.


Does anyone know of a good shop in the Saint Louis area that can sell the decent $400 road bike that may not be as light as the higher end ones but will still perform and have decent components. If anyone replies with "The Touring Cyclist" or "Edwardsville Cyclery" I will think you are smoking crack as well.  

Thank you,


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

lentztf said:


> I see a lot of the people on this forum pushing people to their local bike shops. I really like the idea of supporting local business but the ones in my are I think have been smoking crack.
> 
> I am out of Saint Louis and the shops I have visited either try to sell you a low end bike for twice the price of a chain store or start road bikes at $700+ and quit honestly riding just for fitness I can not justify spending that much on a hobby.
> 
> ...



You will not find a quality road bike in a bike shop at $400 unless it is discounted by a large amount. Most shops start at about $800 on road bikes {and that is normally for the same level bike as online retailers sell for about $400}

Of course, in winter time - in Saint Louis - there might be a shop that wants to blow out a bike at 50% off.


----------



## beu0000 (May 17, 2010)

lentztf said:


> I see a lot of the people on this forum pushing people to their local bike shops. I really like the idea of supporting local business but the ones in my are I think have been smoking crack.
> 
> I am out of Saint Louis and the shops I have visited either try to sell you a low end bike for twice the price of a chain store or start road bikes at $700+ and quit honestly riding just for fitness I can not justify spending that much on a hobby.
> 
> ...



*$400 @ Walmart! *

@mike, 

Do you know how much this bike weight?

thanks,


----------



## EduDadLete (May 31, 2010)

*You just made my decision MUCH easier*

@Kezard-I've been in the running for a 1st-time road bike since the beginning of the year. I'd been on BD for months and for whatever reason, never considered or studied the RWT as an option. Watching your pics and reading your updates have helped my solidify which bike I'm getting. Thanks for your imput. I'm buying mine on Friday afternoon!!!


----------



## rimorob (Jul 29, 2010)

*Seat tube angle*

What's the seat tube angle for this bike? Is it closer to 72 or closer to 76-78? I am not actually sure which I prefer, as I'm just considering getting into triathlons and competitive cycling for the first time. I'm leaning towards a good general bike with clip-on bars, though.

Also, does this bike come with 7005 or 6061 aluminum? BD says 'either', which is kind of odd....

Boris


----------

